# Dentures for horses



## Sandra L. (Sep 23, 2008)

I am new at this, my first time to post. I have news for those of you that have senior horses.

My horse, Lazy N Little Man is now 28 yrs old and he has dentures. He cannot eat grass or hay, but now he can enjoy his soaked meals and not choke and cough his head off.

His top teeth are down to the nubs so now he has dentures on top to keep his bottom back teeth from poking holes in his jaws. They are permanent and he doesn't have to soak his.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 23, 2008)

Neat! I'd love to see pics. What a great idea!


----------



## Sandra L. (Sep 23, 2008)

If I had a clue I would be glad to post a pic. for now, if you would e-mail me at [email protected] I would be glad to send you one.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting! Can you tell us more about how this came about, who made them, put them in, etc?? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh i agree with Reijel's Mom, I'd love to hear more about this. What a great thing it would be to be able to keep the old ones eating well for longer.


----------



## Millstone Farm (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Little Man is still alive and well. I always admired his babies - and had a few myself!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 23, 2008)

How cool--both the dentures _and_ to hear that your historic stud is alive and well. I would love to see pictures of him with or without his special teeth.


----------



## Sandra L. (Sep 23, 2008)

Reijel's Mom said:


> Interesting! Can you tell us more about how this came about, who made them, put them in, etc?? Never heard of such a thing.



Little Man has not been able to eat without choking since I have had him. He cannot eat hay or grass. He gets a senior feed and beet pulp which I pulverize in a blender and then soak with water for 4 hours before he gets it. He was choking on every bite, coughing, stomping his foot and turning is head side ways and lowering it in a very awkward position. Up until this year he had been gaining weight slow, but steady. He has bottom teeth that were growing and digging holes into his jaw. The dentures allow a gap of a about a half inch between his back teeth and the upper part of his mouth. This keeps the teeth in back off of his jaw allowing the holes to heal. I cannot give the name of the equine dentist who did the procedure. Seems as though Okla. would like to make it a felony. He is not a dr. or veterinarian, he is an equine dentist and my hero. The teeth do not look like teeth, they are made of acrylic. The reason you have never heard of such a thing is that Little Man is the first miniature horse in the U. S. to get dentures. Although technically it is called an appliance, they look like dentures to me. I am very happy to report that Little Man has not had any choking or coughing when he eats since he got his dentures. We had a filly out of Little Man born on May the 8th, 2008 and Little Man turned 28 on May 12th, 2008. thank you for all your kind words.


----------



## mizbeth (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello

We are having similar problems with equine dentists in Texas. I know what you are talking about. I would like to know more, I have an old mare that is 30 and she is beginning to choke. She has choked twice in less than two weeks, that I know of. I am giving her her feed as mush. It is the same pelleted feed she has been getting, but I add water to it so it is soupy. Poor ole girl I feel so sorry for her and hate to put her down just yet. She is SO ALERT and talks to me every time she sees me. She does love her alfalfa tho., but will not graze (or grazes very little) although she has a nice big pasture (with grass) all to herself. Not sure is she chews the alfalfa, but acts like she is and it is gone. It is very fine stemed and leafy.

I also have a stallion who will be 27 this coming year, does not have teeth either top or bottom (back), so far he doing is okay although he is starting to tilt his head and food dropping from his mouth.

[email protected] if you have time?

Thank you so much!

Beth


----------



## bluerogue (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear Little Man is doing well. I owned a son for a time. I still have a granddaughter and a grandson. His granddaughter has one of the most beautiful heads on a mini I've ever seen. Give him a hug for me, and please tell him Thank you from me. His two grandbabies I have are both incredibly special to me.


----------



## REO (Sep 24, 2008)

That grand ol gent is lucky to be in such a loving home!!






It's awesome that someone was able to "apply" something to help him! I bet many minis would benefit from the same thing! It's a crime that such helpful info can't be openly said. (the laws)

Thank you for posting what you could!


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 24, 2008)

This is very interesting



I wouldn't mind seeing pics of your guy either


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 24, 2008)

As you can imagine, this is near to my heart!!

Rabbit was born 28th September 1979...at 5.30 am and it was copulating well cold, I can tell you.

And raining.

His problem is the reverse to yours, he has no back teeth...thanks to an Equine Dentist (who trained in the states, and was actually very very good...BUT...) He ground them down, completely forgetting Rabbits age, and not taking into account the fact that they were no longer growing, in spite of my standing there telling him!!!

Still, can't undo it, can I??

Now I am in heaven, Dentist wise, as all the Vets in my practise are qualified Dentists and Farriers....coz I now have the Royal Veterinary College as my practise...on call any time of any day or night, and twenty minutes away.

Any time a horse needs to go in for any procedure I get it cheaper...Ray!!!











Anyway, Rabbit has been unable to eat grass or hay for three years, now, thanks to that, and I now boil his grain...I wonder if that might help your boy???

I just have him on straight barley, and I pop it in the microwave in boiling water, for five minutes and feed it as soon as it has cooled, I put it in with his soaked Beet Pulp (five cups) and soaked Alfalfa pellets (five cups, both dry measure BTW), and I also soak grass chaff (not Alfa A...a grass version of it, much shorter chop) and mix this in as well....he will sometimes leave the chaff, if he is not up to it that day, but he scoffs the rest of it down!!

He still pretends to graze, and is very good at chewing it up and spitting it out, I am touching wood as I tell you so far he has not had a choke incident.

I am so heartened when I hear of people taking on these senior citizens and looking after them so well, Rabbit has been with me all his life, he will die, hopefully with dignity, on the field that gave him birth, but it is so easy for one to slip through the net, so Bless You, for doing this, and I am so pleased he has rewarded you with a foal!

Rabbit had a daughter this year, he has bred one mare this year, we shall now wait and see!!

There is plenty of life in these "Old Dogs"!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 24, 2008)

What a wonderful story - so glad to hear that Little Man has such a great home. We have a grandson too (a gelding). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandra L. (Sep 24, 2008)

Brandi* said:


> This is very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing pics of your guy either



Channel 6 news from Tulsa, Oklahoma came this morning and did an interview. If you would like to see what Lazy N Little Man currently looks like or you would like to see his new teeth you can go to www.newson6.com and look for video they have a hyperlink where you will be able to watch. I had loads of e-mail last night and today of people wanting to see pics.


----------



## rockin r (Sep 24, 2008)

I do believe that I bought Dillinger (Della Terra lines) (dark bay colt, he was 6 momths old) from you a few years back??? Maybe 2002? I think you called him George? You were in Henryetta at that time? My old comp died and it took your email with it! How are you and your Girls??? Yep it was you, I just looked up his papers! I see you are new to this forum! WELCOME!!!!!! I have sooo many pics to share with you on his babies!!!! Duns and Buckskins! This is a wonderful thing you have done! I have an "older" gent here that would benifit greatly from this. Theresa And Art....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 25, 2008)

I just saw Little Man on our local news here in south Missouri! He looks wonderful! And his dentures are just the neatest things! You did a wonderful thing for that little gentleman!

Melba


----------



## twister (Sep 25, 2008)

wow what an amazing story, thank you for being so good to this great stallion. He looks good in the video clip






Give him a hug from me





Yvonne


----------



## minie812 (Sep 25, 2008)

I LOVE the video and Little Man too. Fiesta may need those someday so it is good to know they are available


----------



## Marty (Sep 25, 2008)

We have an old mare in CMHR foster care that I would give a million dollars if I had it to get her some of those teeth. She has no teeth at all to speak of. She was skin and bones in the first place, and since in foster care, she has to eat a specially prepared mush daily. She finally has all her weight back and is looking wonderful, but for someone to want to adopt a horse that cannot eat hay or graze and requires mush to be made 3 and 4 times daily, is a chore. I sure with the tooth fairy would drop me a line as to how we can maybe get some teeth like that for this girl. With winter coming on, we're running a bit scared. If she could only be able to eat hay.


----------



## Candice (Sep 25, 2008)

How Awesome!! He looks great! Knowing that something like this is available is just incredible. I am so thankful for modern technology.


----------



## horseteeth1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sandra L. said:


> I cannot give the name of the equine dentist who did the procedure. Seems as though Okla. would like to make it a *felony*. He is not a dr. or veterinarian, he is an equine dentist and my hero. I am very happy to report that Little Man has not had any choking or coughing when he eats since he got his dentures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AngieA (Sep 25, 2008)

AMEN on the post from Horseteeth 1.....














And Bless the heart and soul of the Equine Dentist who did this for Little Man...





We need a whole lot of.... stand up..... for our animals and ourselves in this world today....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2008)

How great to see Little Man!!! That was a wonderful story too. I'm so thrilled the senior's are being cherished!

We have a son of Little Man's here, Groshills Little Mans Anticipation, as well as 9 grand-babies! Love that line, so wonderful to hear he's still covering those mares!!!

Here's the link to the story/video or search the archives under Sept 24

Link


----------



## Sandra L. (Sep 25, 2008)

rockin r said:


> I do believe that I bought Dillinger (Della Terra lines) (dark bay colt, he was 6 momths old) from you a few years back??? Maybe 2002? I think you called him George? You were in Henryetta at that time? My old comp died and it took your email with it! How are you and your Girls??? Yep it was you, I just looked up his papers! I see you are new to this forum! WELCOME!!!!!! I have sooo many pics to share with you on his babies!!!! Duns and Buckskins! This is a wonderful thing you have done! I have an "older" gent here that would benifit greatly from this. Theresa And Art....


Hi Theresa,

e-mail away girl, [email protected] anyone else is more than welcome to e-mail me


----------



## Sandra L. (Sep 25, 2008)

Angie said:


> AMEN on the post from Horseteeth 1.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not have said that any better myself. I second that amen for Horseteeth 1.


----------

